
Reduce the Toxicity of Social Media - joshbaskin
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/domestic-intelligence/201910/how-reduce-the-toxicity-teen-girls-social-media-use
======
joshbaskin
As the father of two daughters who have launched a full scale attack on me for
a smart phone, this article was a real eye opener.

I'd greatly appreciate any other insight you guys have on making social media
a more positive experience for teens.

